# Painter X3 (13) has been released



## QT Melon (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm excited that Painter X3 has been released. One of my favorite new additions is the Perspective Guides. 
http://www.corel.com/corel/product/index.jsp?pid=prod5090087&cid=catalog20038&segid=10000006

[yt]3gWN55OssCQ[/yt]

They also added some better options for jitter and the advanced brush controls make it a bit neater when working on tweaking your brush on the fly. 

If you can't afford the upgrade or box price, there is a student version for those willing to use the program for $100

I use Painter a lot for my workflow, though I admit I wish sometimes they had a better PS style brush instead of the one I had to make for laying down flats


----------



## InSaneJoker (Jul 23, 2013)

Didn't it always have the perspective guides, or did they update it so you have more control over it? I have PainterX and have the perspective guide. Definitely a useful awesome feature.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 23, 2013)

They updated them. I know the ones you were talking about previously. They were somewhat useful but limited. 

[yt]G0ONgIQTx6o[/yt] 

Skip Allen is talking about them here. I know you can also save the layouts you create for perspective.


----------



## InSaneJoker (Jul 23, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> They updated them. I know the ones you were talking about previously. They were somewhat useful but limited.
> 
> [yt]G0ONgIQTx6o[/yt]
> 
> Skip Allen is talking about them here. I know you can also save the layouts you create for perspective.




Yay! That is definitely an improvement


----------



## Clancy (Jul 23, 2013)

vbcvb cvbcvb cvbcb


----------



## QT Melon (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello Clancy, 

Well for me personally I ended up finding myself using Painter much more than photoshop because I was able to paint faster with the brush I created. I have used Photoshop for years and while I can create in about any program, it's just what clicks. One of my favorite artists Mike Thompson - http://miketartworks.wordpress.com/ also sums up my feelings on Painter. I am not expecting it to emulate Oils 100% because digital is a different medium. RGB does not mix like traditional. However I often find digital a bit too clean so being able to tweak brushes in Painter instead of spending hours to make the right "stamp" in Photoshop helps. Though I can easily make dabs in Painter as well. 







For the above I wouldn't have made it as close to the original in Photoshop without doing a lot of transforming/filters etc, or just have even more patience than I did when I worked on it in Painter. The Sargent brush had some amazing jitter to it that just gave it personality. It was all I used during the process.

I like the blenders in Painter. I can "just add water" or liven it up with some grain and response to paper textures. The watercolor brushes are what I use the most. I also like the Glow tool for certain effects. What is often underrated are Painter's inking capabilities. Many people worry about clean inks and just use the scratchboard tool, but the liquid inks make some great grungy effects.

It doesn't randomly lose pressure sensitivity like Photoshop, and Brush tracking is much better than most other programs I use. Given that I use certain brushes differently I adjust them per brush basis. Other programs, all your brushes are treated with the same sensitivity. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9842433/ NSFW
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10783600/ NSFW
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2810379/

All done in Painter

The color wheel has also been extremely helpful. I have to buy an add on in Photoshop to make it useful. I like the mixer pad a lot. 

I understand why Painter isn't for everyone and I have days I get frustrated with it not being able to do something that may take a moment in Photoshop but, I equally get frustrated that something that takes me moments in Painter takes forever in Photoshop. I could use Easy Paint tool Sai, and I do - after all I have made brushes for this program, but I find it limiting without the jitter functions because I don't want everything uniform. I like having a bit of that randomness in coloring and painting.

I am not sure if I answered your question and I apologize if I am too wordy.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 23, 2013)

sdfsd fs dfsf


----------

